# His Best Yet?



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You guys probably know by now that I'm a great fan of 'Weird Al' (Yankovic...and still going after 40 years) and the truly hilarious parodys he's done of some of the 'best' songs ever released. Well here's his latest...'Tacky'...a fantastic take on Pharrell Williams 'Happy'. The original was a bit 'same as...same as...', but this is brilliant...and please...once you've seen this, please post more...ie 'Fat' (parody of MJ's 'Bad')....the eBay song (parody of the Backstreet Boys 'I want it that way')... and one of my favourites, 'Amish Paradise' (parody of Stevie Wonders 'Pastime Paradise'....later plagirised by Coolio in his crap version titled 'Gangstas Paradise' .....I look forward to some hilarious postings....BTW, Jack Black's in this video...






Here's another to start the ball rolling....'Amish Paradise'....






...who's going to be the first to post the 'eBay Song'....?


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice one.

Hmm, now am I allowed to post a link to Lonely Island, Ronnie & Clyde :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

'Amish Paradise' is classic :lol:

This is also good...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Mach....good to see the Mods entering into the spirit.....one of the early, and best ones.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

White & Nerdy is my favourite


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Redmonds said:


> White & Nerdy is my favourite


Vid?........Oh here you go....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Good to see Kristen Schaal,










and Mrs. Brady,








.

Later,

William


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> > White & Nerdy is my favourite
> ...


Cheers, I only know how to post piccies


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

That's really made me laugh this morning :lol: :lol: :lol: I forgot how funny his lyrics are and such great vids. Very clever chap is Weird Al


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

This is my current fav...


----------



## Adrian73 (May 20, 2014)

Weird Al....entertainer AND educator.....I love it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Who ??............................I've never heard of him

I must have led a sheltered life.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Who ??............................I've never heard of him
> 
> I must have led a sheltered life.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Indeed you have


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Raptor said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Who ??............................I've never heard of him
> ...


Here is the music video from his classic 1989 film "UHF":






It's hard to tell who wasn't parodied.

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No eBay song yet????? Well here it is......(and it was me that posted it first!)...look out for the watch connection about halfway through....but this parody is brilliant....it sums me....and I'll bet a lot of other members, up to a tee!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RTM Boy said:


> This is my current fav...


That one slipped by me and I hadn't seen it, but it's fantastic......particularly liked the 'cunninglinguist' reference about halfway through.....you've got to admit...the chap's still got it....and long may he parody.........


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> > This is my current fav...
> ...


He has a great deal of internet content regarding reading, writing and comprehension. In the Western world these days, the effort is much like shouting at a hurricane though.

Later,

William


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I think my favourite Weird Al song is "Bob", which is a parody of Bob Dylan's "Subterranean Homesick Blues". Bob's original has a video from the 60's as well, and has a cameo appearance by Allan Ginsberg. You can find both on youtube. Would insert a link but I'm typing on an Ipad.

Forgot to say, "Bob" is done entirely in palindromes. It's a hoot!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Go hang a salami.

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I think my favourite Weird Al song is "Bob", which is a parody of Bob Dylan's "Subterranean Homesick Blues". Bob's original has a video from the 60's as well, and has a cameo appearance by Allan Ginsberg. You can find both on youtube. Would insert a link but I'm typing on an Ipad.
> 
> Forgot to say, "Bob" is done entirely in palindromes. It's a hoot!


Here you go, Dave...


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > RTM Boy said:
> ...


As he says at the end; "never mind, I give up" :wallbash: :yes:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

'Bob' is amazing - not only did Weird Al have to work out the palindromes but he had to get them to rhyme (at least a bit). Brilliant.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

RTM Boy said:


> 'Bob' is amazing - not only did Weird Al have to work out the palindromes but he had to get them to rhyme (at least a bit). Brilliant.


I thought the same thing until I discovered a big list of palindromes which I am sure Al just decided to use.


----------

